# changed my outdoor garage lights to cfl



## spock (Feb 24, 2006)

just changed my outside garage lights(2)to cfl. each light had its own sensor running a 100 watt incan. bulb. the sensors burn out often($8/each). they will not work with a cfl. they depend on a small current going thru the filament to work. i went to home depot and priced a latching sensor(3 wires)and outdoor box to put it in. home depot did not know they sold it! the blister pack is marked on the back for incan. and fluorescents. lowes sells the same sensor(regent SL4500), but it does not say for cfl. however, it is the same one sold by home depot. i bought the one from lowes as it was cheaper. the sensor and box cost about $14. my two outside lights are wired together to one sw in the garage. after drilling thru the brick, wiring was easy. wh to wh, bk to bk, and red to lights. winter darkness gives me about 12 hr/night runtime. old system was 200 watts for 12 hr(100 wattx2bulbs). new system is 52 watts(26wattx2cfl). this should reduce my ele. bill somewhat. the cfls are rated 100watt output each. they are whiter and brighter than my old incan. lights. as a bonus, the sensor also works with incan. for xmas or whatever lighting. biglots had a bunch of honeywell cfls in various sizes at $3 for a pack of two. i stocked up on them.


----------



## Lightmeup (Feb 24, 2006)

Did you get the ones that are supposed to work well in colder temperatures? Some of them don't do well when it gets cold.


----------



## tiktok 22 (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi Spock,

I've got three outdoors and never had any problems. They are definately brighter and whiter than any of the neightbors inc. lamps, and less than 60 watts total.


----------



## spock (Feb 25, 2006)

lightmeup, the cfls that i used were from biglots. they were not made special for cold weather. the brand is honeywell and they are very bright. tiktok, you are right. they are brighter than my 100 watt incan.


----------

